# Same Squid error whatever version ... [SOLVED]

## CaptainBlood

Hi at start there is

```
2015/07/10 01:45:48.052 kid1| tools.cc(543) leave_suid: leave_suid: PID 18810 called

2015/07/10 01:45:48.052 kid1| tools.cc(636) no_suid: no_suid: PID 18810 giving up root priveleges forever

2015/07/10 01:45:48.052 kid1| sendto FD 17: (1) Operation not permitted

2015/07/10 01:45:48.052 kid1| ipcCreate: CHILD: hello write test failed
```

for whatever stable version is installed.

Don't have the slightest idea what to look after... Help.

Thks for your attention.

PS IP6 activation in kernel didn't seem to help ...Last edited by CaptainBlood on Fri Jul 10, 2015 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dataking

Well, we probably need more of the log than what you've offered, but based strictly on what you posted, it should like the process can't fork into the background for some reason.  Disk full?  Funky Permissions?  Read-Only disk?

----------

## CaptainBlood

Oops, my bad, seems like not SQUID related IPTABLES are causing the trouble.

Hard time is expected to find out which, since DROP msgs seem empty.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

My LOG  & DROP policy didn't seem to work. So it has been a little of  a hard time, indeed.

@ the end of the day it brings:

```
-A INPUT -i lo -p udp -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT

-A OUTPUT -o lo -p udp -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
```

which seems required by a pair of random ports talking to one another.

Posted via SQUID  :Laughing: 

Now intercept & ssl here I come  :Rolling Eyes: 

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support

----------

